# Stock Tips look like CRAP!



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Here is a trick, 

Wash-out the inside of you exhaust tips when you detail your car. Makes the backside of your Goat look showroom new! :cheers


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

:lol: Funny..............I thought the same thing just yesterday about mine!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

It really makes a difference!


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Use a Mothers Power Ball after every wash. Takes ten seconds and gets the whole thing. Very sharp


----------

